# Long lasting scent



## DapperDan (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello everyone. I am having trouble making soap that has a great lasting scent that leaves you smelling good when you use it. I am using essential oils not fragrance oils. I sometimes buy some homemade soap from a local shop and it is great smelling and leaves a lasting scent on your skin that people comment on. I can not achieve this result. I am just getting started and am still learning. Thanks in advance for suggestions.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 3, 2015)

I wanted to use only EOs when I started making cold process soap, but have become frustrated with scent retention to the point where I'm using only the ones that I've had good luck with and have started using some fragrance oils. I don't do HP, but I'm sure someone here can tell you if that works better. The essential oils that have worked for me are peppermint, rosemary, lemongrass, litsea cubeba, orange 10x, cedar and patchouli. I'm not giving up on lavender yet, but it does seem to eventually fade. HTH.


----------



## commoncenz (Oct 3, 2015)

The thing about soap is that it is a "wash off" product. That means that usually, you are washing off the scent almost as soon as you put it on your body. Most of the time we have preferences for scent with soap because we like the way it smells while in the bath or shower. 

I'd be interested in knowing what your local soap maker is doing that is making scent stick to skin to the point that people are commenting on it. Hopefully he/she is not using fragrance/essential oils past safe levels.


----------



## osso (Oct 3, 2015)

Some EOs are better in CP soap than others as was mentioned.

Scented soap does not typically leave a scent on the skin, as commoncenz said. I've had a few strong FOs that do, but it lasts just minutes usually. You'll need a leave on product if you want a lasting scent.


----------

